# هل صوت الصمامات(الصبابات) هو مشكلة صوت فقط



## boldnaro (18 نوفمبر 2009)

لمن لديه الجواب؟ سيارتي فيها صوت صمامات والميكانيكي قال هي مشكلة صوت فقط .
وميكانيكي اّخر قلي هي أريح للمحرك .
واّخ قال بتأثر على الصرف وعزم المحرك .

أرجو الجواب الشافي من الأخوة ولكم كل الشكر..


----------



## commander 15 (20 نوفمبر 2009)

أخي الكريم 
الصوت الذي تسمعه هو ناتج من زيادة الخلوص بين الصباب ( valve ) و (rocker )
وزيادة الخلوص تؤدي الى قصر الفترة التي يبقى فيها الصباب مفتوحا .
و الذي اعتقده ان الزيادة البسيطة في الخلوص لن يكون لها تأثيرا محسوسا .
ولكن الزيادة الكبيرة هي التي تؤثر وتؤدي الى اهتزاز المحرك وضعف العزم 
فإن كانت زيادة الخلوص كبيرة في صباب السحب فإن كمية الخليط الداخلة الى المحرك سوف تقل بسبب غلق الصباب قبل وقته مما قد يسبب ضعف في عزم المحرك و إهتزاز
واما إن كانت الزيادة في صباب العادم فإن البستم عند طرده للعادم قد يفاجأ بصباب العادم مغلق قبل اتمام عملية الطرد مما قد يسبب بقاء شيء من العادم داخل الإسطوانة يؤثر على الخليط الداخل وتكون النتيجة هي اهتزاز في المحرك وضعف في العزم

والموضوع جيد للنقاش ونسعد بسماع رأي الخبراء
والله اعلم


----------



## سمير شربك (21 نوفمبر 2009)

عليك أخي الكريم بتنظيف البخاخات وغيار البواجي 
يمكن أن تحل مشكلتك


----------



## boldnaro (21 نوفمبر 2009)

ألف شكر أخي commander جزاك الله كل خير وجميع المشاركين


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (25 نوفمبر 2009)

> أخي الكريم
> الصوت الذي تسمعه هو ناتج من زيادة الخلوص بين الصباب ( valve ) و (rocker )
> وزيادة الخلوص تؤدي الى قصر الفترة التي يبقى فيها الصباب مفتوحا .
> و الذي اعتقده ان الزيادة البسيطة في الخلوص لن يكون لها تأثيرا محسوسا .
> ...




إجابة ممتازة وكاملة وواضحة في الفاظ قليلة، دليل علي التمكن من المادة العلمية وفهم جيد لها ، فجزاك الله خيرا .​


----------



## commander 15 (25 نوفمبر 2009)

a.mak قال:


> إجابة ممتازة وكاملة وواضحة في الفاظ قليلة، دليل علي التمكن من المادة العلمية وفهم جيد لها ، فجزاك الله خيرا .​


 بارك الله فيك استاذنا القدير


----------

